# John Deere 212



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l have a John Deere 212 does any one know any good info site or has info  

thanks


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*JD Info site*

Here's a web site that might help you out www.weekendfreedommachines.org


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it did not work


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

It should work now I edited it I forgot one letter this should work www.weekendfreedommachines.org


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yup it did thanks


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sergeant _
> *It should work now I edited it I forgot one letter this should work www.weekendfreedommachines.org *



got one Q&A in the gallery are the parts of the tractors 4 sale ???????????????????/


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I know one guy on the site restores and sells one row sleeve hitch mounted corn planters.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sergeant _
> *I know one guy on the site restores and sells one row sleeve hitch mounted corn planters. *


for how much is it a good deal


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I know this much in order to order one you pay a $50.00 dollar non refundable deposite and you can e-mail the person for a quote I forget which person it is but you will probly stubble across them on the weekendfreedommachine web site.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

In addition to the weekendfreedommachines.org website, try this one also:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/johndeerelawntractorrestorationclub/


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Jbetts does yer mower have a tank reserve on it?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Jbetts does yer mower have a tank reserve on it? *


nope  but it has the room were it should be y do you ask


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treed _
> *In addition to the weekendfreedommachines.org website, try this one also:
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/johndeerelawntractorrestorationclub/ *


thanks treed


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

JBETTS13,
The stuff in the gallery of Weekend Freedom Machines is typically not for sale. It is posted there as a resource for the members. The stuff for sale is in the Classifieds section. This is if I understood your question correctly Over there I'm JD Joe and out of all the forums I hang out at, that one is my favorite, just a tick above this one. Although Gw is entertaining as all get out, I sometimes get frustrated at the lack of legit info over there. Some folks get so busy flaming each other, they forget to answer the original question. There are other Brand specific clubs too! There is a Yahoo club for modern Deeres (after 1992) and a Cub forum, a Simplicity forum, a Gravely one and a Wheelhorse one. They are great for specific answers to problems with older machines, or what attachments were/are available.

I seem to remember that the planters offered by the guy at WFM were around $350 and were totally rebuilt and repainted with new decals. He sets them up for use on a sleeve hitch. There are other guys there manufacturing stuff in their garages that are no longer available. A lot of cottage industries to keep some fine old machines working. The archives at WFM are a very valuable source of info on old Deere garden tractors as far as repair techniques and restoration tips in addition to the usual maintenance


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*One row corn planters*

jbetts for the one row corn planters look at John Lang's page on weekend freedom machines he is the person that restores and sells the one row corn platters.


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

So were you able to get your info jbetts13


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/johnd...estorationclub/

it's a good site for the ole deere's


----------

